# Hi



## Rook (Apr 13, 2006)

I have been doing karate again for a bit under a year right now.  From when I was 5 until when I was 10 I did a kids Shotokan that is very unlike what I do now.  I have had a great interest in reading and learning about the martial arts for some years now.  

Incidentally, I am active on budoseek as well as here.  I have enjoyed reading here and decided to create an account.


----------



## MJS (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kacey (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 13, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 13, 2006)

welcome to the forum
may I ask which style of  Karate you are now studying


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Rook! Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2006)

Greetings, Rook.  Do you play chess, by any chance?


----------



## Rook (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome everyone.  

I do play chess, although I haven't had a game in weeks.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 13, 2006)

Hail or similar greetings!!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 13, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the forum.  Happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## still learning (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.   Shotokan was one of my first arts to learn too.  ............Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 14, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Rook!*


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 14, 2006)

welcome


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Rook!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome rook!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there, Rook!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2006)

Good to have you aboard 

Enjoy~

~Tess


----------

